# Why isn't Walker allowed to touch the ball



## 24-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

He had 5 shots in the last game and only 8 tonight.
What the hell have you done to Antoine Walker? :laugh: 

I watched the game tonight and couldn't believe how little he touched the ball. I have never seen him shy away from a rebound or shooting
I know Dirk is the leader and this is his team, yada, yada, yada but I am just surprised to see Walker take this non existent role the Mavericks have him playing now.
He always was the team player in Boston but I never thought I would see the day he didn't shoot the ball if he had a shot.
Even if he goes for a rebound he seems to think twice about touching it. 
Does he get in trouble for getting rebounds or something?
Sheesh. I think you have ruined him.

I guess it is nice to see him playing team ball with his new team but I wish I didn't get the feeling something is going on behind the scenes. It is almost like he is being told not to touch the ball.

He is to good of a player to not be allowed to play.


----------



## benfica (Jul 17, 2002)

*There is a good reason for that*

dude, the Mavs are better when Nash, Dirk and Finely do most of the shooting. They lose when Walker puts up good scoring numbers.


----------



## lastlaugh (Oct 30, 2003)

Walker is very capable of winning a basketball game. He did it for many years in Boston.
He is a coachable player and will do what he is told while in Dallas but I agree with 24-7. It seems like he isn't allowed to do much in Dallas and that is a shame.

Benefica,
Dallas is 6 and 2 when Walker leads them in scoring and one of those losses was his first game for the Mavericks against a fully loaded LA Lakers.
http://www.nba.com/mavericks/schedule/

I do not know of any all stars who would take this much of a back seat so the team can win.


----------



## benfica (Jul 17, 2002)

*From the NY Post*

Read yesterday in the NY Post, that Cuban is trying to unload Walker because everytime he touches the ball he shoots. He wants Walker to rebound and pass, shoot less than 10 per game. But Walker wont listen, so Cuban has him on the block
but no takers so far.

Just what I said would happen. Walker should be gone before the Playoffs thank God.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: From the NY Post*



> Originally posted by <b>benfica</b>!
> Read yesterday in the NY Post, that Cuban is trying to unload Walker because everytime he touches the ball he shoots. He wants Walker to rebound and pass, shoot less than 10 per game. But Walker wont listen, so Cuban has him on the block
> but no takers so far.
> 
> Just what I said would happen. Walker should be gone before the Playoffs thank God.


That inteview was from before. Walker is shooting way less for the past few weeks. Aren't Cuban and Walker friends anyway? Did Walker ask him "When will you get me?"


----------



## 24-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

*Re: From the NY Post*

The New York post is a tabloid and they make things up. 
I have seen Cuban jump up and clap when Walker makes shots (while sitting in the stands) plus if you actually watched the games you would know he isn't shooting as much.

Your a hater benfica.
It is all moot anyway. Walker is going to be the next thorn in Boston's side when he signs with the New York Knicks for 2005 after he opts out of his contract at the end of this year.
If he doesn't opt out he still will be out of Texas faster then A-Rod was. :laugh: 

Walker doesn't need the crap he has to take playing in this town anyway. He should go play where he doesn't have to be the only team player in the starting 5, Minus Steve, He has to be a team player. It is his position) You don't see anyone else on the Mavericks changing ANY part of their game for the team and you won't either.




> Originally posted by <b>benfica</b>!
> Read yesterday in the NY Post, that Cuban is trying to unload Walker because everytime he touches the ball he shoots. He wants Walker to rebound and pass, shoot less than 10 per game. But Walker wont listen, so Cuban has him on the block
> but no takers so far.
> 
> Just what I said would happen. Walker should be gone before the Playoffs thank God.


:laugh:


----------



## Tristan (Jan 13, 2003)

His job is find an open man first and then shoot. He even said so, I guess thats what hes doing. He likes his job well...


----------



## 24-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

Walker's job?

Antoine is doing what his coach wants him to do but if you think he likes being the 6th fiddle on a team you are sadly mistaken.

For some reason Walker listens to his coaches and does what they want. I guess that is a good player and a good person but I don't have to like it.



> Originally posted by <b>Tristan</b>!
> His job is find an open man first and then shoot. He even said so, I guess thats what hes doing. He likes his job well...


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>24-7</b>!
> He had 5 shots in the last game and only 8 tonight.
> What the hell have you done to Antoine Walker? :laugh:
> 
> ...


How about because he shoots 42% from the floor and dropping?
How about because he shoots 26% from 3pt range and dropping?
How about because he is shooting 51% from the line?
How about the fact that this team has 8 other guys shooting
at least 44%?

How about the fact that this team has gone 13-3 over the last
16 as Walker has become less of a scorer?

Please tell me why this team would want Walker to fire up any
more shots than he has been taking lately.

Walker should do what he is doing, rebounding, distributing the
ball and trying to play defense. 

Everytime I see Walker take a shot my first reaction is "NO!" and
the reason is that very few of them go in.

We don't need a guy who needs 20+ shots to score 18 pts. We
have many other better options.


----------



## A.W.#8 (Sep 8, 2003)

At the start I liked his role on this team, but I don't anymore. I hope Dallas trades him away because I don't like watching him there. Every time the Mavs lose he gets blamed for it. People say , " oh well walker is shooting .240 from the field". Stop blaming the guy for every loss the Mavs ring up, which isn't many anyway. 
Walker needs to be in a situation like he was in boston, with one superior scorer, with perhaps a slightly better cast around him.


----------



## lastlaugh (Oct 30, 2003)

I am with you AW#8. I am sick of him being in Dallas. 

I feel bad for poor Michael Finley. When Walker is not in town they are going to go back to blaming him when this team looses.

Even when Antoine shoots 9 for 16 they make up excuses to blame him. I thought Pierce fans were bad but Dirk fans take the cake (and for anyone who takes offense to this who isn't just a Dirk fan I am not refering to you. Actually I am not talking about the regulars at this board. Almost everyone who posts here is fair and non judgmental)

Mavsman, I don't have a problem with Antoine shooting less if it helps the Mavericks win. Antoine obviously doesn't either since he has cut his shots but as a fan of Antoine's I don't want him on a team where every move he makes is nit picked to death.
Your comments about his free throw % are warrented but since he never gets to the line it doesn't effect anything but Walker's stat sheet. Even when he does get fouled they don't call it.
Take it up with the refs.
He is shooting nearly 50% when he doesn't take a 3 and I think your coach has him so paranoid about his shot selection it's really effecting his %'s. That isn't going to work if Nelson keeps encouraging him to shoot the 3.


Your just lucky Antoine is such a coachable kid because any other All Star player who was told to change his game completely would tell the coach to take a flying leap off the Empire State building. If Antoine cared only about stats he would still be shooting the ball 30 shots a game to get his points. It is kind of unfair that Dallas fans can't see how much he has altered his game for the benefit of your team.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Blah,
Im getting frustrated by him in fact im getting to the point that Dallas needs to trade him..i'm getting sick of him....he needs to stop shooting..he needs to stop bringing the ball up the floor especially, he is a walking turnover and he misses so many easy damn layups its getting rediculous
He's been doing this all damn year and it is tiring
he needs to wake the hell up...
and no before he came finley was not the only one blamed when losses happened...the team was so it wasnt just one player

i never liked the trade in october and i still dont like it now


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Oh and btw in no way am i blaming this lost or any other of our losses just squarly on walker...tonights loss to Memphis was on the team as well as coach( why he continues to not play williams and play bradley is beyond me) so many miss layups and jumpers its crazy


----------



## 24-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

This is the first game back after an All Star break. If you noticed the only guy hot at the beginning was Dirk and he was warmed up and played over the weekend.

You sure sound like your blaming Walker to me.
Nash shot 4 for 11, so did Josh Howard and Jamison scored his last 3 baskets in garbage time or he was shooting 2 for 8.
Walker's turnovers came in the first half (maybe one in the second) and so did 8 of his 14 attempts. Sure he should stop shooting the ball but I don't blame him for not stopping. Your whole town treats him like @$%! blaming him for losses when he shoots 7 for 12. 
Your expecting Walker to change his entire NBA career and then your whining when he can't do it in 3 months. Put Dirk on the Detroit Pistons and he would run and hide having to play all that defense. (Lol I read that somewhere else so I don't get any credit for that observation. I stole it :laugh:


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Antoine has been brought in to fit in with the other stars. If it means he needs to shoot for the Mavs to win, that will be his job, if it means he needs rebound, pass, and do everything else he does well, that will be his job.



:topic: from this thread....IMO Howard shouldn't be starting.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

With Cuban breathing down his back about shooting too much, I'm sure Walker has taken note of that, and cut back on his shot attempts.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>24-7</b>!
> 
> You sure sound like your blaming Walker to me.
> Nash shot 4 for 11, so did Josh Howard and Jamison scored his last 3 baskets in garbage time or he was shooting 2 for 8.
> Walker's turnovers came in the first half (maybe one in the second) and so did 8 of his 14 attempts. Sure he should stop shooting the ball but I don't blame him for not stopping. Your whole town treats him like @$%! blaming him for losses when he shoots 7 for 12.


I didnt just blame him, i blamed the entire team. Im fully aware of how the other players are playing right now and what they did tonight and they deserve to get the same amount of blame as walker...
that doesnt excludes walkers play though
the city of dallas has been on finley and nowitzki and others just as hard as walker as far as i can see

maybe i was just frustrated from this one game....i dont know we'll see


----------



## 24-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

Finley gets the blame but Dirk never gets blamed for anything.


You can just ignore me tonight. The sport of basketball is pissing me off lately and I am taking it out on this message board.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>24-7</b>!
> Finley gets the blame but Dirk never gets blamed for anything.
> 
> 
> You can just ignore me tonight. The sport of basketball is pissing me off lately and I am taking it out on this message board.


With the Mavs playing inconsistant I'm worrying more about the BBB.net's Keeper Virtal Basketball Leauge than the Mavs games. Atleast there the Mavs are winning and I some control over that as the GM.


----------



## A.W.#8 (Sep 8, 2003)

One of these days Walker will knock down a huge shot, and all yall haters will be all over him.


----------



## lastlaugh (Oct 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>A.W.#8</b>!
> One of these days Walker will knock down a huge shot, and all yall haters will be all over him.


When he made that shot to beat the Sonics the fans at another Mavericks message board were whining that Dirk didn't get to take the last shot because Nelson drew the play up for Walker.
Your exactly right.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

*Re: There is a good reason for that*



> Originally posted by <b>benfica</b>!
> dude, the Mavs are better when Nash, Dirk and Finely do most of the shooting. They lose when Walker puts up good scoring numbers.


Why do you post stuff like this, don't you at least check on the stats first?

Anyway, Walker probably puts up less shots because they want him to play point forward. He is one hell of a good distrubtor and this team makes excellent use of that.


----------

